# Feel sad should I give up or try again??



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi I did my very 1st egg share at herts nov/dec and sadly it didn't work for me or my lady which I'm totally gutted about, it's really confused me to y it hasn't worked as both my previous fresh cycles worked and we got pregnant (sadly losing 1st baby) but we now have our beautiful daughter who is 2yrs old 

So just waiting for a follow up now to ask a few questions and hopefully get some insight as to y we both failed as the embryos put back was really good

Do u think there's hope if we try and go for egg share again? Or should I not bother and just do the cycle for myself

I really wanted to help someone else and feel really sad for my lady and like I've let her down :-(


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there. Really sorry to hear your recent cycle didn't work. I'm by no means an expert on this stuff, but I would say definitely don't give up just yet. If you think about it statistically you'd be pretty unlikely to have three successful IVF cycles in a row. Just because this go didn't work for you or your recipient doesn't necessarily indicate an issue. Sadly I've seen plenty of women on this forum have amazing quality embryos transferred that don't implant. There's often no reason other than bad luck, which is obviously of no comfort to the person going through it, but it's just the way it is.

You don't need to make any hasty decisions yet. Have your follow up and see how you feel then. But I would have thought it would certainly be worth doing egg share again if you feel up to it. I take it you didn't get any frosties from your recent cycle. I assume you got a decent crop of eggs and the fertilisation rate was good etc.?

Big hugs, and remember to be kind to yourself. xx


----------



## jayne682 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi

Did you try again? I am just starting the process xx


----------

